# What do you use for an ecommerce site?



## comma (Oct 10, 2011)

I am really trying to get an ecommerce business up and running (my graphic design on products). I have asked this question multiple times and done a lot of research but I can't seem to get any substantial information.

What options are out there? What do you use to create/host your exommerce site? I know there is shopify but are there are other alternatives or cheaper alternatives?

Please no spam...just looking for honest people who have had good experiences. Thanks!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You haven't been here long enough to know, but this is a spam free site. Unless you post in the referral section posters can't recommend themselves.

You didn't tell us what other options you know about so I'm just gonna run through all I know.

Free:
Wordpress cart 
Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters (5 items or less. They charge for more)
zencart
magento
joomla

Pay:
cubecart
yahoo stores

There are more. Hopefully others will chime in. Also use the search box at the top of this page. Certainly you are not the first person to ask this question.


----------



## comma (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!
I know I haven't been here a long time..
I asked a simliar question when I first joined, and the answers I got gave links to sites that had nothing to do with anything (amd just links, no responses)...so I assumed it was spam...maybe a fluke. Kind of turned me off for a while after first joining...
Thanks for those recommendations, I will definitely check them out!


----------



## comma (Oct 10, 2011)

bigcartel definitely looks right up my alley!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

comma said:


> I asked a simliar question when I first joined, and the answers I got gave links to sites that had nothing to do with anything (amd just links, no responses)...so I assumed it was spam...


I checked your other posts, this one was the only one with links http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t167265.html but they were related to your question. The mods may have found the spam you saw and deleted it. They are very diligent that way.


----------



## comma (Oct 10, 2011)

Ya, they must have.
Thanks!


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Might give this big cartel a try!


----------



## comma (Oct 10, 2011)

Ya...it looks...awesome!


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Try RSK tech, this e-commerce system can be setup to sell items.

You should be able to a hosted package website and e-commerce from the same vendor. For that we use Sitesuite Australia. This way you wont have intergration issues between diferent products.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check out storenvy.com - they have a free hosted ecommerce system


----------



## michaels (Nov 17, 2011)

I have seen a post where you guys mentioned joomla. I am quite familiar with joomla, but is there a component where you can have your customers to design a shirt online??


----------



## ambition (Nov 8, 2006)

Prestashop (PrestaShop Free Open-Source e-Commerce Software for Web 2.0) is quickly becoming a top notch piece of e-commerce software. I've used Joomla with Virtuemart, oscommerce, zen-cart, magento, etc but I think Prestashop is now the one to beat. It's free too (just need hosting).

If you'd rather pay and have it all done, Yahoo stores are nice. I don't know much about Big Cartel. Have to check into that one.


----------



## michaels (Nov 17, 2011)

ok, so what do you think about this site: print24.com/uk ? Which type of cms have they used? I mean, this looks pretty user friendly to me?!?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

splathead said:


> Free:
> Wordpress cart
> Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters (5 items or less. They charge for more)
> zencart
> ...


Joomla and VirtueMart = Totally Free and Partially Open Source Site + virtual storefront. Takes some technical knowledge but there is lots of documentation on Joomla (even a for dummies book).


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

michaels said:


> ok, so what do you think about this site: print24.com/uk ? Which type of cms have they used? I mean, this looks pretty user friendly to me?!?


I am going to guess its a highly modified CMS (some of the code feels like joomla but not referenced) or frankly just a php site made from the ground up.


----------

